# Rabbit licks me.



## bruno21 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hey everyone! First time bunny owner. I rescued my pet bunny named Bruno from the animal shelter here in my city. Adopted him when he was 3 months and now he's 9 months. Sometimes I do get a little caught off guard and confused. Tonight while I was laying down and petting my lionhead bunny he started to lick me. My wrists, arms hand. I'm a little confused. Is he grooming me? Kissing me? Also. His tongue was hot and so were his licks. Is that normal? Please help me out. I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes, hot tongue is normal. And bunny kisses mean you are lucky enough to have a demonstrative rabbit. Yes, technically he is grooming you, but rabbits do this to each other only when they really like the other bunny a lot. So you can say your rabbit has really come to love you very much. 
Congrads!


----------



## Akzholedent (Sep 21, 2015)

Pippi has licked me before, and she has also bitten the day lights out of me! Even my temperamental bunny, Ellie, has been known to lick people, right after lunging at them.. Lol.. so be wary of a rabbit's open mouth. ;-)

On another note, I had a dream last night that my Butterscotch kept licking me over and over. ^_^ One of the best dreams ever. :-D


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2015)

It must be love!


----------

